# New walking stick for me



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Went through my stick stash the other day found piece of Hornbeam that's been dry for over a year cut it down to 56" and couldn't make my mind up to leve the bark or to keep the bark so I settled for about half way, the bark would just flake off in some places and was still tight in others. I applied 3 coats BLO and 5 coats Tung Oil Finsh high gloss.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Should make a great stick for walking the woods Randy.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd love to get a hunk of that hornbeam to work with. Makes a nice looking stick, good job!


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Hornbeam looks like a lovely figured wood, I have never seen the white ferrules before! At least you will have no fear of the stick rotting due to water ingression with the coats of oil on it Randy! Well Done mate, I like the look of the stick. N.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice stick! I like the contrast between the bark and the wood,

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Whiteroselad said:


> The white ferrules are actually chair leg ends to chairs from sliding.
> 
> Hornbeam looks like a lovely figured wood, I have never seen the white ferrules before! At least you will have no fear of the stick rotting due to water ingression with the coats of oil on it Randy! Well Done mate, I like the look of the stick. N.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

RandyL476 said:


> Whiteroselad said:
> 
> 
> > The white ferrules are actually chair leg ends to chairs from sliding.
> ...


That's a great idea, I may have to look into this! Although I use mostly brass ferrules they are not always practical for indoors. Thanks Randy. N.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice color contrasts Randy. I think I would like a black tip on it better, if it were mine.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rodnogdog said:


> Nice color contrasts Randy. I think I would like a black tip on it better, if it were mine.


 I wanted a black one but all they had was white going to look again next time.


----------

